# Jet engine for Peters lawnmower?



## Tom O (Jul 2, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...eed_ranking_signature":"1839240223192514560"}


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 2, 2021)

@Dusty what the heck is this thing?


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 2, 2021)

Here is the manufacturer’s website:

https://alturdyneint.com

There seem to be a few parts missing… look on the accessory case side. The big flange would be connected to the load. The smaller one above was probably the FCU (fuel control unit). The oil pump seems to be there (For bearing lubrication). Also a bunch of wires are cut off (probably for the igniters and fuel shut off solenoids).

The fuel injector nozzles and the igniter plug are still in the combustion chamber/turbine housing.

There was probably an electric generator coupled the the gas turbine.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> View attachment 15896
> 
> @Dusty what the heck is this thing?



Duh!!! @RobinHood beat me to the punch. LOL


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 3, 2021)

Please, Bill, chime in.

I just looked over the supplied picture(s) and ran through what makes a turbine engine go in my head. I could recognize a few of the components - some I was guessing at.

Then luckily, found the website of the OEM and just put two and two together.

@Dusty , you have perhaps worked on turbine engines - I on the others hand just watched technicians work on them (and trying to stay out of their way).

I am curious about all things cool so hence me “sticking my nose into everything”.

I do apologize for jumping the gun.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Unfortunately I have no experience with this particular kind of apparatus although fully concur with @RobinHood  observations. My take is this, it's a turbo charged engine most likely diesel with no idea as to which industry would use same.  I assume it would be a huge fire hazard within the oil industry? Closest I ever came to a turbo charger being changed out was on a Mustang aircraft driven by a v12 Rolls Royce Merlin engine. It was an air racer swinging a huge four blade prop.

Clearly the seller incorrectly listed the engine as being jet, not even close as to what I know as pure jet engines. However, modern day commercial carriers do use turbo fan (jet) engines.

So I'm going to leave it there along with this old saying. After eating an entire bull, a mountain lion felt so good he started roaring. He kept it up until a hunter came along and shot him.

THE MORAL;  When your full of bull, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Janger (Jul 3, 2021)

I did some searches for hydrostarter wondering what this was for. Found some links for a hydraulic system to start big boat diesels. Would this ad be a starter of some kind? What would it be for?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Janger said:


> I did some searches for hydrostarter wondering what this was for. Found some links for a hydraulic system to start big boat diesels. Would this ad be a starter of some kind? What would it be for?



Perhaps @Brent H (the old sea dog) could answer this question.

On the flip side someone with facebook could ask the seller what it came off of.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Duh!!! @RobinHood beat me to the punch. LOL



Ok, I thought some sort of portable APU or what ever used in the aviation industry.  Back in the Comet/Caravelle days there was always something parked and plugged into them as soon as they docked.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 3, 2021)

For the record, I have been thinking about another RC Lawnmower....


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> For the record, I have been thinking about another RC Lawnmower....



RAM JET Powered


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Back in the Comet/Caravelle days there was always something parked and plugged into them as soon as they docked.



Yup, we still use those today: external electric power carts, or ground power (if not allowed to use the on board APU or it is broken), external air conditioning units (again, if restricted to use the onboard APU) and even external high pressure air carts (for engine starting with an APU u/s).


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> For the record, I have been thinking about another RC Lawnmower....


Can you make this one a hover craft? That way it’s a lawnmower AND a hedge trimmer


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> external high pressure air carts (for engine starting with an APU u/s).



That's what I was thinking of, I knew there was something used for engine starting.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ok, I thought some sort of portable APU or what ever used in the aviation industry.  Back in the Comet/Caravelle days there was always something parked and plugged into them as soon as they docked.



Hey Craig, wife (with child) and I went overseas on one of the RCAF DH-106 Comet's that was long after de Havilland fixed the problem of passenger windows blowing out as you waved good by. The Comet was the worlds first commercial passenger jet and the RCAF was the first air force to operate them, they never lost a passenger although baggage was something else. LOL

So we departed Canada from Uplands Ottawa, stopped over at Shannon, Ireland for fuel due to strong head winds then on to 1 Fighter Wing, Marville, France. Probably one of the nicest rides we ever experienced.






External APU's what Robin Hood says.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, wife (with child) and I went overseas on one of the RCAF DH-106 Comet's that was long after de Havilland fixed the problem of passenger windows blowing out as you waved good by. The Comet was the worlds first commercial passenger jet and the RCAF was the first air force to operate them, they never lost a passenger although baggage was something else. LOL
> 
> So we departed Canada from Uplands Ottawa, stopped over at Shannon, Ireland for fuel due to strong head winds then on to 1 Fighter Wing, Marville, France. Probably one of the nicest rides we ever experienced.
> 
> ...



That's so cool.  I now know someone else that has flown on one of those things.  London to Dar-es-Salaam in the mid 60's for me.  EAA East African Airways.  What was the RCAF flying back then?  Voodoos?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> That's so cool.  I now know someone else that has flown on one of those things.  London to East Africa in the late 60's for me.  What was the RCAF flying back then?  Voodoos?



The Voodoo entered service with the RCAF prior to our return to Canada was never used in Europe with the RCAF.

RCAF Fighter Wings #1-2-3, & 4 Europe basically flew two types of aircraft during the 'Cold War' years. The F-86 Sabre had six 50 Cal. machine guns in the nose three to each side, and the CF-100 Canuck all weather interceptor had rocket pods plus 50 Cal. machine guns in the belly pack between the two engines. I was attached to 423 Squadron CF-100's at 2 Wing Grostenquin, France.  1st photo of the CF-100 has it with long range wing tip fuel tanks as they were flown to Europe, and yes our aircraft were camouflaged. CF-100 armed with rocket pods as viewed in 3rd photo although while in Canada. Note the front aircraft serial number 16(423) with our squadron. For me a little bit of nostalgia.


----------



## Janger (Jul 3, 2021)

Pretty cool Bill.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2021)

Janger said:


> Pretty cool Bill.



Cool perhaps although not lacking danger for one's family. Had anything serious erupted between the USSR and NATO forces our families were more-or-less looking out for themselves while we went off to war.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ok, I thought some sort of portable APU or what ever used in the aviation industry.  Back in the Comet/Caravelle days there was always something parked and plugged into them as soon as they docked.


A little before my time, but I always thought those Comets were sexy looking aircraft.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 3, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Can you make this one a hover craft? That way it’s a lawnmower AND a hedge trimmer


I actually made small a small hovercraft once, just to understand the principles—with the thought of building a full size one. That was a huge lesson in provincial government bureaucracy. I made some inquiries WRT licensing, use, insurance. That turned into six months of my life I'll never get back. No one knew if it was classified as a watercraft or vehicle. Everyone pointed to each other for an answer when it came to where they could operate. No one would commit to an answer. 

Hovercraft are so cool. Not many prairie hovercraft pilots though. Kind of like _The Last Saskatchewan Pirate_ I guess.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Hovercraft are so cool. Not many prairie hovercraft pilots though. Kind of like _The Last Saskatchewan Pirate_ I guess.


Honestly, think of how that might change farming if instead of dragging a seed drill it’s a hovercraft that plants. Probably too far fetched to really talk about but farming no till has come pretty far, there’s only so much left they can do to improve.

having a hover craft lawn mower would pretty much cement you as the neighborhood genius for quite some time


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> A little before my time, but I always thought those Comets were sexy looking aircraft.



Ever fly on something like this?  I have....


----------



## PeterT (Jul 3, 2021)

Our 3rd year design project was a human powered hovercraft. Dating myself (1980) but this was the era of human powered attempts in the news - Gossamer Condor, Albatross... Ours was redneck, beer budget contraption. Dual furnace fans blowing into the skirt. As if hovering wasn't enough challenge, the task was also forward propulsion & steering. So it had about 8 foot diameter semi variable pitch prop & rudimentary rudder. Humans actually make pathetically low power in most forms, but I seem to recall like 300-400 watts in sustained pedaling. Maybe more peak, but the mechanical losses are high. Which is why manpowered endeavors are so challenging even with high end components. Think of 3 x 100 watt lightbulbs dimly glowing while the skinny athlete is almost passing out- impressive huh. That's where we had difficulties. What we needed was the equivalent of an anorexic helicopter swash plate to transition from zero prop pitch while power was first diverted to levitating, then slowly phase in the prop to start propelling forward. This was before composite materials or ability to making things outside of common shop tools. So we got it lifting with mild fixed pitch, gave it a kick across a polished gym floor & called it good enough for pass grade. But the project was a blast. You could see who built go-carts & toy airplanes & repaired farm machinery... and the others who were.... destined to become managers HaHa.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ever fly on something like this?  I have....
> 
> View attachment 15914


Way to cool for me to ride in. The closest I ever got was C-130 Hercules when I was in the Calgary Highlanders.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 3, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Our 3rd year design project was a human powered hovercraft. Dating myself (1980) but this was the era of human powered attempts in the news - Gossamer Condor, Albatross... Ours was redneck, beer budget contraption. Dual furnace fans blowing into the skirt. As if hovering wasn't enough challenge, the task was also forward propulsion & steering. So it had about 8 foot diameter semi variable pitch prop & rudimentary rudder. Humans actually make pathetically low power in most forms, but I seem to recall like 300-400 watts in sustained pedaling. Maybe more peak, but the mechanical losses are high. Which is why manpowered endeavors are so challenging even with high end components. Think of 3 x 100 watt lightbulbs dimly glowing while the skinny athlete is almost passing out- impressive huh. That's where we had difficulties. What we needed was the equivalent of an anorexic helicopter swash plate to transition from zero prop pitch while power was first diverted to levitating, then slowly phase in the prop to start propelling forward. This was before composite materials or ability to making things outside of common shop tools. So we got it lifting with mild fixed pitch, gave it a kick across a polished gym floor & called it good enough for pass grade. But the project was a blast. You could see who built go-carts & toy airplanes & repaired farm machinery... and the others who were.... destined to become managers HaHa.


Wow. Good for you Peter—what a great project. I bet you learned lots and had fun at the same time.

I wish I could be young and ambitious again. I would seriously look at materials science as a career. Super fascinating how many power to weight ratio challenges disappeared overnight with the advent of composites. And I think engineers are just scratching the surface of this exciting field.  

Since I am making wishes I'd also like to be thin again too.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 4, 2021)

Well if your next project is a carbon fiber, pedal Pete powered, hover mower, then multiple wishes really could come true! LoL


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> A little before my time, but I always thought those Comets were sexy looking aircraft.



Actually for their time they were a great passenger jet with loads of leg room I should add.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ever fly on something like this?  I have....
> 
> View attachment 15914



Hey Craig that's a de Havilland Dragon Rapide developed through the 1930's in Britain, primary user was the RAF.

Although I don't have a photo I did take a balloon ride across Regina south west to north east. With my military background the pilot asked if I would help fill the bladder with hot air then after our controlled crash landing (pilot upset the gondola on landing) I also helped to deflate and fold the balloon for transport. A highly interesting and most satisfying experience for me.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 4, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Honestly, think of how that might change farming if instead of dragging a seed drill it’s a hovercraft that plants. Probably too far fetched to really talk about but farming no till has come pretty far, there’s only so much left they can do to improve.
> 
> having a hover craft lawn mower would pretty much cement you as the neighborhood genius for quite some time




    Actually Dave, There still need to be a ground engaging tool to place the seed in the ground. The modern farming techniques that refer to "no till" and "air Seeders" are miss-nomrs. No Till just refers to no preliminary tillage (seed is deposited directly into last years stubble) before seed planting and Air Seeders still are ground engaging cultivators, The Air Seeder term just refers to the type of seed delivery/metering method used....the seed is air blown from carrying tank to the ground tool. Old seeders just gravity dropped seed to the seed boot.
    There have been attempts to "broadcast" seeds for some crops but with limited success and still required a ground disturbing implement of some kind (usually harrows) to set the seed.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 4, 2021)

I see now  why you were asked to come along

Sounds like a fun ride, you could probably see half the province!





Dusty said:


> .
> 
> the pilot asked if I would help fill the bladder with hot air.


----------

